# Your thoughts on the apple cubes



## n00bCube (Feb 20, 2011)

I've seen one on ebay for £6.00 incuding shipping, they look pretty cool and interesting. Are they any good? Are they worth the money?

I know YJ make them, but I'm not sure if they're made by any other companies.


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 20, 2011)

They are annoying.


----------



## n00bCube (Feb 20, 2011)

In what way? Hard to solve? Or just shitty turning?


----------



## Mike Crozack (Feb 20, 2011)

it looks like reconition would be hard...


----------



## Owen (Feb 20, 2011)

Looks delicious.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 20, 2011)

Owen said:


> Looks delicious.


 
that's what I thought...


----------



## n00bCube (Feb 21, 2011)

Here's a picture of the apple 'core'.


----------



## Bapao (Feb 21, 2011)

How's reverse cutting on this bad boy? Line to line or more?
I'm glad I solve the cross on green...


----------



## Kabuthunk (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm curious... IS there even colours (and by colours, I mean are the sides differentiated somehow, different depths like a mirror cube or something), or is there only top, bottom, and all of the sides are the same?


----------



## Gold_A (Feb 21, 2011)

Kabuthunk said:


> I'm curious... IS there even colours (and by colours, I mean are the sides differentiated somehow, different depths like a mirror cube or something), or is there only top, bottom, and all of the sides are the same?


 
There are 5 different pieces (not including the centres) the top layer edges are all the same, the top layer corners are all the same, the middle edges are all the same, the bottom layer corners are all the same, and the bottom layer edges are all the same
In other words, 100% chance of PLL skip


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 21, 2011)

I never knew apples were cubes


----------



## n00bCube (Feb 21, 2011)

Lol, didn't know what else to call it. Apple puzzle then I guess. But that then does conjure up thoughts of those 3D apple jigsaw thingies.


----------



## cubeslayer (Feb 21, 2011)

If it is by YJ, chances are it is a terrible cube. Also, does it come in any other colours?


----------



## n00bCube (Feb 21, 2011)

cubeslayer said:


> If it is by YJ, chances are it is a terrible cube. Also, does it come in any other colours?



Yeah it's by YJ, it also comes in red. I don't mind YJ that much as I'm not a speedcuber (yet). I have a white YJ 3x3 which I quite like, even though it can lock a little sometimes if I'm moving it quite fast.

I've just bought the apple from here, http://www.china-magic-cube.com/category.asp?bid=1&sid=18

Anyone shop from this place before?

I hope I got the currency right when paying through Paypal, I was expecting that I'd be paying $9.06 in Hong Kong Dollars, but the conversion into British pounds didn't sound right at all (about 74p), so I clicked on US dollars instead which when converted into British pounds was around £5.74.


----------



## masteranders1 (Feb 22, 2011)

I think you could get better things with that money. If you're going to buy it though, get red, granny smiths are nasty.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 22, 2011)

An apple a day keeps the doctor away.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 22, 2011)

I prefer Microsoft cubes


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 22, 2011)

It must feel crispy.

(@cubeslayer: your statement that YJ puzzles have bad turning is wrong, wrong, wrong. Just look at the YJ fisher cube, and also the YJ VVGOO-2 3x3 cube. Some people remarked that they even have "too slippery" turning, which I could also comfirm on. The only thing bad about the YJ 3x3 mods is that they uses wimpy springs, which makes a flimsy cube if loosened. But the careful engineering of the mechanism have offsetted the demerits of the bad springs.)


----------



## Kynit (Feb 22, 2011)

I love every joke in this thread.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 22, 2011)

I tried Leon's at UK open 2010, all FL edges/corners are the same, same with LL, all middle layer edges/centres are the same. The turning is actually really smooth and it can do 1 piece corner cuts.


----------



## n00bCube (Mar 17, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> I tried Leon's at UK open 2010, all FL edges/corners are the same, same with LL, all middle layer edges/centres are the same. The turning is actually really smooth and it can do 1 piece corner cuts.


 
Well, I've now recieved it, and I've found that mine locked a lot, sometimes when it locks it comes from inside. But I still like it. Maybe it's just my technique.

I've made an unboxing video here, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVx5ny2V00w


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 18, 2011)

The locks are due to the wimpy springs the cube has. And the lack of tolerance is because of the screw's design.


----------



## n00bCube (Mar 18, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> The locks are due to the wimpy springs the cube has. And the lack of tolerance is because of the screw's design.


 
Not that I'd ever attempt it, but could it be possible to mod it to make it better?


----------



## RubikZz (Mar 18, 2011)

When comes the Mac cubes!


----------

